# P. ocellata final shed troubles?



## bugzilla (Mar 19, 2008)

My male shed to adult stage yesterday and this morning I've noticed a bright green "blob" on the tip of one of his wings.

Otherwise he seem alert enough although hasn't eaten yet. He's striking at food but missing, the female was the same when she shed for 2-3 days. Takes time to get used to being twice the size I suppose  

Does anyone have any idea what this may be and whether it'll cause any problems? Is there anything I can do to rectify this?

Cheers

Huw


----------



## Mantida (Mar 19, 2008)

Sounds to me like dried blood, but since it is dry already, he should be fine (meaning the "wound" has "clotted"). Small injuries don't do much to mantids, unless they're located on the eyes or forearms.


----------



## bugzilla (Mar 19, 2008)

Good news then


----------



## Rick (Mar 19, 2008)

If he just molted yesterday it is best to leave him alone for about 48 hours after the molt.


----------



## bugzilla (Mar 20, 2008)

Here's a photo of the green blob. Will this eventually drop off?


----------



## Morpheus uk (Mar 20, 2008)

Thats insect blood, must have caught himself shedding along summut, you oculd just get some cotton buds and soak it up i suppose


----------



## Rick (Mar 20, 2008)

Just leave it alone. I cannot stress this enough. He just molted. Let him be. It will dry up on its own.


----------



## acerbity (Mar 21, 2008)

My male just shed yesterday and this happened too! the blob is at the base of the wings however, and the wings aren't resting correctly. Hopefully this fixes itself.


----------



## bugzilla (Mar 21, 2008)

acerbity said:


> My male just shed yesterday and this happened too! the blob is at the base of the wings however, and the wings aren't resting correctly. Hopefully this fixes itself.


It's strange that this has happened to you too. Is this species prone to shedding troubles then?

The humidity in his tank was quite high before he molted (sprayed the kitchen role the day before) and thought this would help moulting?


----------



## acerbity (Mar 25, 2008)

bugzilla said:


> It's strange that this has happened to you too. Is this species prone to shedding troubles then?The humidity in his tank was quite high before he molted (sprayed the kitchen role the day before) and thought this would help moulting?


Oh I forgot to update: one of his wings did not develop at all, just what looks like a wingbud where the drop of green was.


----------

